# Mystro Goes Commercial



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, I can't believe Mystro's new pricing structure: $10/month of $50/year. For an APP!!! I can't believe they're going with an over-priced subscription model, it's an app, not a service. I'd probably pay $5 or $10 for it but this is ridiculous. I hope enough people boycott that they change their model.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OKay and what is mystro?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#deletemystro


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I deleted my beta version yesterday. Never used it, anyway.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> OKay and what is mystro?


Mystro's an app that's supposed to automate the process of accepting rides when running both Uber & Lyft. Instead of the driver having to accept a ride on one app, switch to the other, put that other app offline and then switch back to the first app and bring up navigation to go to the pax, Mystro's supposed to handle all that. The beta app also had some ability to screen rides based on pickup time distance and platform type. (Pool pings? 20min. away? No thank you!)

I've tinkered around with the beta a bit, but it's not too valuable to me as I don't drive for Lyft in addition to Uber. Austin's startup TNCs, alas, are not supported nor are the delivery apps like DoorDash or Postmates.

For those of you who do both Uber & Lyft, the subscription payments are meant to pay programmers for the work of keeping their automation software in sync & compatible with the moving target of Uber & Lyft driver app development. Any changes made in the driver apps' interfaces can break automation software like Mystro. One-off app purchases don't pay enough to keep programmers on staff and constantly working to fix automation if a new update breaks something.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya just using Uber alone and the mystro app is kind of annoying. 

Now if Mystro blocked Uber's spyware at all times from working then that would be worth it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I like it. They're giving a discount to current users so I suspect I'll sign up for the paid version.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I've only had the opportunity to try if for a few days. I drive Uber and Lyft. I tried it one day last week, it was not switching the other app off. I wound up with a Lyft ping while driving an Uber pax. Turned if off and waited a few days to download another version. Tried it again this morning. I set the filters to not auto-accept anything over 10 minutes away. After a few good airport runs this morning, I'm headed home and Mystro auto-accepts a Lyft ping 19 minutes (12 miles away). Reluctantly I took the ride. It was out of my way, way north of town. Turned out to be a young guy trying to get to work at Walmart, 4 miles away. I sort of felt sort of sorry for him. He was stuck with no bus service due to the holiday and had no other way to get to work. I later turned the app off since I didn't want a repeat of the long drive, and headed closer to home. I closed all apps and re-opened only Uber, and picked up another airport run. Somehow Mystro was still running in the background and re-opened up Lyft, but kept me offline.

I emailed support, via their web-form. Didn't see any other way to contact them. Did not receive even a canned auto response, despite picking "technical issue" in the drop down box of the issue I was having. This app is not ready for prime-time, at the price point they are asking, with no real tech support. The only good thing about today is I showed the young guy how tipping works on the Lyft app. He knew it was way out of my way, and he tipped me OK.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I'm headed home and Mystro auto-accepts a Lyft ping 19 minutes (12 miles away).


You have to set the filters. Have mine set to ignore pings over 5 minutes away. Plus I set it to ignore Lyft Lines.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You have to set the filters. Have mine set to ignore pings over 5 minutes away. Plus I set it to ignore Lyft Lines.


Perhaps you did not read the first part of my message. I DID have the filters, both Lyft AND Uber, set for 10 min.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Perhaps you did not read the first part of my message. I DID have the filters, both Lyft AND Uber, set for 10 min.


Ouch. That hasn't happened to me so not sure how you can fix that if you decide to keep using it.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Ouch. That hasn't happened to me so not sure how you can fix that if you decide to keep using it.


That is my main concern. I sent an email to the support right after it happened. I was fat-fingering on my cell phone. Checked back several hours after I got home. No response from support, not even a robot auto-response. I sent another, I'm confident more coherent message from my computer. Still no response. $50-100/year is a tall price to pay. I'm getting their marketing emails just fine...


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I've used it some and it works well enough, but not worth what they are charging.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Holiday weekend... it is a development company not an on demand service. Marketing emails can be automated.



surlywynch said:


> That is my main concern. I sent an email to the support right after it happened. I was fat-fingering on my cell phone. Checked back several hours after I got home. No response from support, not even a robot auto-response. I sent another, I'm confident more coherent message from my computer. Still no response. $50-100/year is a tall price to pay. I'm getting their marketing emails just fine...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

And they justify the price.... how?

I don't need mystro, but I need my cell service!

I'm insulted.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

It is easier to lower the price than to raise it later. I agree Mystro isn't an indispensable app and it is Android only right now. Looks like Android users might be funding the development of the iPhone app.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

I gladly paid, Mystro has made a difference in my income.
Next moring I log in.... thinks I'm still at the free level.
Delete, reinstall, log in out... all this before contacting support.

Contacted support and got this reply:

"Hi Jimmy"
(My name is not James, Jim or Jimmy.)
Email suggested half the things I'd already tried.

Not off to a good start at all.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds like support is only available to paid subscribers. That is pretty stupid to offer a support option on their website, just to ignore it if you are not paid. Good way to run off potential subscribers. I guess I could pay, get some "support", and reverse the charge on my CC.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

It's worse than that.
They've added features which were never seen or tested in the beta.
You can guess how well they work.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SkidRow said:


> It's worse than that.
> They've added features which were never seen or tested in the beta.
> You can guess how well they work.


Ya my guess is they are hurting for cash so pushed it out to try to make some bucks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SkidRow said:


> It's worse than that.
> They've added features which were never seen or tested in the beta.
> You can guess how well they work.


Which ones? The only thing new I've seen is all the Lyft car options are included. Everything else is the same.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

TriadUberGoober said:


> Wow, I can't believe Mystro's new pricing structure: $10/month of $50/year. For an APP!!! I can't believe they're going with an over-priced subscription model, it's an app, not a service. I'd probably pay $5 or $10 for it but this is ridiculous. I hope enough people boycott that they change their model.


It's these prices only for people who participated in Beta testing. Newbies will pay $15 per month or $100 per year.

I'm not paying for it either. I was a beta tester and found it not worth it.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Which ones? The only thing new I've seen is all the Lyft car options are included. Everything else is the same.


Maybe I got in the beta late, but to me the way the filters work changed radically with 1.0.


----------



## Rabankroll (Mar 9, 2017)

The app works most of the time but I'm not going to pay


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

10 dollars a month doesnt sound good for me, I pay already 10 us every month for Quickbooks Self-employed which is how I manage my income, expenses and miles. I cant add another service to my ridesharing income.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

not. worth. it.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

I tinkered with using both Uber and Lyft at the same time. Then I noticed when I log off of uber I *ALWAYS* have to picture verify to get back online. I really doubt Mystro will be able to accommodate this new Uber 'feature'.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I sent two requests for support via their web-form regarding problems I have had with filters not working, etc., both ending with the direct question: "Is support only available to paid subscribers?". Never got a response to those, but after getting yet another marketing email from them, ironically from "[email protected]", I emailed directly to them with the same issues. I did get an immediate robo-response, and then a little over two hours later got a response that was basically 'sorry for the delay in responding, we're swamped, we are looking into your issue, bla, bla, bla. How about just answer my only direct question? A simple yes, or no would do...


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking at the latest b marketing emails I have received, they now say premium support is available for paid subscribers. That at least answers my one real question to them. And no, I don't think support inquiries from unpaid subscribers are answered.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

lasvegassignup said:


> a few cents a ride is not worth it? plus it is a tax write-off.


It's not worth it to me when the app auto-accepts a ping for me 19 minutes away, when I have the filters set to 10 minutes.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

I LOVE this app! Got in at the reduced annual rate of $50. Would have paid $100 for the convenience it offers. I set up my filters and drive. That's it! Works as described. And it's a tax right off. I paid for surge chaser (both Uber and Lyft - worked out a discount with the developer). Why wouldn't pay for this too?



surlywynch said:


> It's not worth it to me when the app auto-accepts a ping for me 19 minutes away, when I have the filters set to 10 minutes.


Might have just been a glitch. Glitches happen. 10 minutes is a long ways, though. Why not set it closer? Might work out better for you depending on your city of course.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> I tinkered with using both Uber and Lyft at the same time. Then I noticed when I log off of uber I *ALWAYS* have to picture verify to get back online. I really doubt Mystro will be able to accommodate this new Uber 'feature'.


Since you can't drive/log in with uber unless you verify first... Mystro will open right up once verified.



surlywynch said:


> I've only had the opportunity to try if for a few days. I drive Uber and Lyft. I tried it one day last week, it was not switching the other app off. I wound up with a Lyft ping while driving an Uber pax. Turned if off and waited a few days to download another version. Tried it again this morning. I set the filters to not auto-accept anything over 10 minutes away. After a few good airport runs this morning, I'm headed home and Mystro auto-accepts a Lyft ping 19 minutes (12 miles away). Reluctantly I took the ride. It was out of my way, way north of town. Turned out to be a young guy trying to get to work at Walmart, 4 miles away. I sort of felt sort of sorry for him. He was stuck with no bus service due to the holiday and had no other way to get to work. I later turned the app off since I didn't want a repeat of the long drive, and headed closer to home. I closed all apps and re-opened only Uber, and picked up another airport run. Somehow Mystro was still running in the background and re-opened up Lyft, but kept me offline.
> 
> I emailed support, via their web-form. Didn't see any other way to contact them. Did not receive even a canned auto response, despite picking "technical issue" in the drop down box of the issue I was having. This app is not ready for prime-time, at the price point they are asking, with no real tech support. The only good thing about today is I showed the young guy how tipping works on the Lyft app. He knew it was way out of my way, and he tipped me OK.


Yeah, Lyft ping while in an uber ride. Can't remember if it cancelled or if I cancelled the ride. For about a minute, it was confusing which ride I was in.

It cost me $150... I was in a quest and just needed , to have a 90% acceptance rate.

Also when using Lyft as the primary... It did not give priority to the Lyft app.



surlywynch said:


> Perhaps you did not read the first part of my message. I DID have the filters, both Lyft AND Uber, set for 10 min.


Same here...


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

UberGeo said:


> Since you can't drive/log in with uber unless you verify first... Mystro will open right up once verified.


What I was trying to say but not very well was if a LYFT ride is accepted by Mystro, Uber is turned off. Once Lyft ride is complete, I doubt that Mystro will be able *to turn Uber back on *since Uber is requiring a picture verify. And the car has to be at a stand still for Uber to recognize the picture. This Uber 'feature' will break Mystro, right?


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> What I was trying to say but not very well was if a LYFT ride is accepted by Mystro, Uber is turned off. Once Lyft ride is complete, I doubt that Mystro will be able *to turn Uber back on *since Uber is requiring a picture verify. And the car has to be at a stand still for Uber to recognize the picture. This Uber 'feature' will break Mystro, right?


 not sure how I do it, but Uber let's me verify with just camera light. I am always driving doing verify... I may with until traffic light or pull over if I can.

I am not prompted each time, just once a month


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm prompted EVERY time, can you say PITA, lol. But this is how Uber can 'break' Mystro if Uber wanted to.


----------



## Chi Bones (May 25, 2015)

Technical glitches and support aside, if it works, it is totally worth it - did you ever think that you are paying 25% for the Uber app? $12,500 on $50K worth of rides. So if you drive 20 days per month you have to make an extra 50 cents per day to be worth it plus the fact you are less distracted. I'm guess you are hitting the "same day pay" button and paying more than that.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

*NUBER better than Mystro! When will it take over?*
http://adage.com/article/digitalnext/nuber-end-uber-central-authority/310045/
*Nuber: The End of Uber and Central Authority*
August 7 2017 By Shelly Palmer









Credit: Illustration by Ad Age
A recent study found that "drivers were finding ways to trick the algorithms that Uber uses to control them to cancel fares they didn't want and to avoid the unpopular UberPOOL." The same study found that drivers "also organise mass 'switch-offs' so the lack of drivers in a certain area causes surge pricing."

This should surprise no one. Many Uber drivers feel (rightly or wrongly) that they are underpaid, overworked, and generally treated unfairly. The drivers have tried to unionize, they ad hoc collectively bargain, and they have vigorously campaigned on social media to protest their work conditions.

*A central authority*
At a macro level, they are not unhappy with Uber; they are unhappy being subservient to a central authority. This is not a new story. History is replete with tales of the oppressed proletariat rising up against their aristocratic overlords. Revolts of this type have not, historically speaking, ended well for the noble-born.

As I have previously written,

The entire internet is highly centralized. Data are routed through trusted servers on trusted networks. You trust Google with your Gmail. You trust Facebook with your friends. You trust your online banker with your money. You trust your credit card and shopping data to Amazon. You trust Verizon when you access its network. To do business online today is to trust central entities with everything about you and your actions.

*What if there was no central authority?*
Here's an idea &#8230; I'll call it "Nuber." You can think of it as a technology that offers all the value Uber offers, but the drivers get all the money. Here's how it would work.

At Nuber, a licensed ride-sharing service driver (an individual with a local business license, a commercial driver's license, and the required insurance) could be summoned through a meta-ride-sharing app and paid directly with no central authority such as Uber, Lyft, or Didi Chuxing. There would be no middleman, just you and a licensed, customer-reviewed driver. Nuber would work exactly like Uber, but all the value captured by Uber would be recaptured by the drivers. Great for the drivers, not so great for the central authority, Uber.

Now, apply this idea (a trusted decentralized network) to every type of on-demand business. In this new sharing economy, chatbots or meta-apps or a simple search would yield a list of accurately reviewed (only by customers who had purchased the goods or services as verified by the underlying technology) vendors in merit order.

Now, imagine if you had software on your smartphone that would do some quick math (optimal stopping or multi-armed bandit calculations) to determine which offer was best for you at the moment you were in the market. How different would the sharing economy be if everything you wanted to share was offered in a giant real-time auction with no middleman, no central authority, just a free market based on supply and demand?

*Blockchain*
The technology that will empower trusted decentralized marketplaces is here. It's called blockchain, and this may be the year that it breaks free from the shackles of super-hype.

As you know, blockchain is closely associated with Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies. That's because, as of this writing, all cryptocurrencies require blockchain. However, there are many other uses for blockchain that have nothing to do with cryptocurrencies. There are hundreds of startups (and internal projects inside big corporations) working hard to make blockchain mainstream - there are too many to mention. Just Google "blockchain startups." They're all the rage.

*What is blockchain?*
Often referred to as a "distributed ledger," blockchain is a continuously growing list (digital file) of encrypted transactions (called "blocks") that are distributed (copied) to a peer-to-peer (P2P) network of computers. Encrypted transactions are the key to blockchain's value. The user's "public key" is stored in the block and becomes an "address" on the blockchain. Files, such as cryptocurrencies or other digital assets, are recorded as belonging to a specific block. A corresponding "private key" is required to access the associated digital assets. (Keeping your private key private is so important that to protect their digital assets from hackers, many people do not keep digital copies of their private keys. They write the number on a piece of paper and keep the paper in a secure location, like a wall safe.)

P2P or mesh networks are decentralized computer networks where each computer (node) acts as both a client (a computer that accesses information on a server) and a server (a computer that serves information to clients). At scale, P2P networks are self-healing and very stable because the information is replicated in thousands, and in some cases millions, of places.

There are two general types of blockchain networks: anonymous networks, where each user has a copy of the entire blockchain and helps process and confirm transactions; and permission-based (non-anonymous) networks, where permission is required to possess a copy of the blockchain and to help process and confirm transactions.

*When will Nuber exist?*
Blockchain is about to transition from a potentially valuable technology to a revenue-generating technology. This will occur as the hundreds of startups working with blockchain and smart contracts (contracts that digitally report whether or not their conditions have been met) start to bring their solutions to market this year.

The only things standing in the way of the new Nuber are a few motivated individuals, a GitHub account, and enough chocolate-covered coffee beans to keep the teams awake while they work on it. Which is the whole point. There's basically nothing standing in the way of this new approach to economic equality. Is this really the end of Uber? Probably not. Nuber is just an idea (and a trademark infringement lawsuit waiting to happen). But it will be exciting to see how trusted, decentralized network technologies change the world.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

It seems to me that subscription is the right payment model for the app. When Uber or Lyft change the UI in their app, then Mystro will probably need updating. And it'll need updating when one of them adds a new service (the next UberPool or whatever). On going development like this needs regular income. Apps which are simply purchased as a one off tend to die after a year or two, when the developer is no longer receiving enough income to justify it.

On the other hand, the price does seem a bit high for what it is. Especially as people are saying it's still buggy.

BTW, they say they are looking for developers for an iOS version. But there won't be one. iOS doesn't let one app spy on and control another app. Not unless the app being spied on and controlled is a willing partner.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

This app is easily broken if one or both TNCs requires a photo prior to signing into app. One of them is already doing this s***. My solution is to let both apps run regardless of which one I'm currently under fare.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I very much like the app, I really just use it so it can turn on both, and shut off the other if I accept a request. I set the settings very high for each, like a 3.x surge for each. That way, anything that does not match the settings, I get prompted to accept. If I accept something manually that does not match the filters, it shuts off the other app and accepts the ride. The 10 free rides a week are only for the automatic accepting of the rides I believe.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I have downloaded the app and have been kinda gun shy about pulling the trigger on it from all the problems I am reading here. Has the app improved since the last posts? The app looks like it would be useful if it worked like it was designed but it sounds like it might not. I also realize that people that have problems will voice their grips louder than people that have no issues  Cost, yes while I agree is a little high I look at it as I will be able to use it as a deduction. I tried Maxymo but it kept crashing after the first switch then I would need to reboot the phone to get it to work for one time again. 

Since the (CEO of Mystro) is on the forums now maybe he can shed some light


----------



## JDE100 (Aug 31, 2017)

In my testing Mystro was a horrible resource hog. I have new Note 8 and Mystro slowed it to a crawl. It will be a good product of they can reduce the load on devices.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

JDE100 said:


> In my testing Mystro was a horrible resource hog. I have new Note 8 and Mystro slowed it to a crawl. It will be a good product of they can reduce the load on devices.


Have you tried recent versions? The early betas were awful but newer versions have run great on my lg g5 and now the lg v20. FWIW, just prior to driving, I do clear memory and reboot.


----------



## Rabankroll (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a crappy Blu studio xl 2 phone and mystro works just fine for me. When it was in beta I had a ton of problems with it but none since then.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I use the free version and it works pretty good now - I've slowed down my driving but if I was driving more I would pay for it -

FYI - got this from them yesterday if anyone is interested:

Mystro is growing and now we need to hire a few more team members. As a company created for drivers, we wanted to give you an opportunity to join our team and help make Mystro the best tool for on-demand drivers in the marketplace.

If you would like an opportunity to join the Mystro team and your experience and skills match any of the positions listed below, please respond to this email with a cover letter and resume. Make sure to put the *TITLE OF THE JOB POSITION* you are applying for in the *SUBJECT*of the email.

Here are the three currently open positions at Mystro:
=======================================
*QUALITY ASSURANCE TESTER*
Responsibilities: Ideal candidate will be able to effectively carry out specific on-demand driver tasks and clearly communicate findings to the development team. Additional duties include managing the Mystro nationwide driver testing program and carrying out non-driving functional testing.
Requirements:
- Need your own ride-share approved vehicle
- Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
- Have at least two active On-Demand accounts in good standing
- Excellent communication skills
- Excellent problem solving skills
- Prior IT or technology experience preferred
- Familiarity with Android devices preferred
- Familiarity with using Mystro preferred
- BS or BA Degree preferred
=======================================
*CUSTOMER SUPPORT REPRESENTATIVE*
Responsibilities: The ideal candidate will ready to respond to a high volume of inbound calls and emails regarding technical support issues from customers. The Customer Support Representative will provide solutions to efficiently support customers by diagnosing and troubleshooting problems. This candidate must be able to communicate effectively in a professional manner to ensure customers receive timely and excellent service.
Requirements: 
- Above average computer skills and IT experience
- Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
- Ability to learn new technologies quickly
- Excellent communication and decision-making skills
- Excellent problem solving skills
- Prior customer service or call center experience preferred
- Familiarity with Android devices preferred
- Familiarity with using Mystro preferred
- BS or BA Degree preferred
=======================================
*MOBILE DEVELOPER*
Responsibilities: The ideal Mystro mobile developer candidate is someone who can learn rapidly, work independently as part of a small fast-moving team, and contribute in a wide range of areas as we continue to improve the Mystro app.
Requirements:
- Experience with React Native 
- Experience developing native Android applications in Java
- Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
- Should have strong Javascript skills
- Node.js/Express experience is preferred
- Familiarity with machine learning, AWS lambda
- Familiarity with the on-demand driver / ride-sharing space is preferred
- Keen problem solving skills
- Familiarity with using Mystro preferred
- BS in Computer Science preferred
===========================================
We promise to review all submissions we receive, so please do not call or email support regarding your job application status. If your credentials match our needs, someone from the team will contact you to schedule an interview. If you have questions regarding your application, contact our hiring manager at [email protected].

Good luck!

Team Mystro


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

> Requirements:
> - Need your own ride-share approved vehicle
> - Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
> - Have at least two active On-Demand accounts in good standing


What does two active on-demand account mean?


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

UberGeo said:


> What does two active on-demand account mean?


They refer to us as On-Demand drivers so I am assuming driving for both Lyft & Uber since balancing multiple platforms (or on demand accounts) is what they do. The tech world loves confusing names!


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> They refer to us as On-Demand drivers so I am assuming driving for both Lyft & Uber since balancing multiple platforms (or on demand accounts) is what they do. The tech world loves confusing names!


Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

There is a similar app that will auto switch between Uber and Lyft that was recently introduced called QRAD - you can find it by searching for QRAD in the Google Play store. QRAD 

Pros:
- simple and easy to use
- auto switcher only - no useless features that are not useful in practice, especially after recent changes to the Uber and Lyft driver apps
- no ads, no credits to earn - just works quietly in the background
- no measurable impact on battery
- uber/lyft online/offline status indicator
- doesn't make any bogus claims like improving your income by XX%
- much cheaper
- you never to open the app unless you want to modify the settings

Cons:
- Android only (all of these so-called switching apps are Android only)
- needs subscription after free trial period of two weeks
- Uber, Lyft and Ubereats only
- Does not do "auto-accepts", which, IMO, is a useless feature anyway (and I have been driving for both Uber and Lyft for over two years)
- after installation, needs to sign up with email address and verify email address before app starts operating
- not free (except during trial period)


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

For those of you using the switching apps...is a Nexus7 good enough to do this with?


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't see why not. Almost any mobile with cellular data should be fine. I would get one with newer version of Android (8.0 or later).


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

Nexus 7 is only upgradeable to Android 6.0.1 :/


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

ok, did not check Android version for Nexus 7. Lyft told me once they like drivers to have 8.0 or later when I was reporting some issues.


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> ok, did not check Android version for Nexus 7. Lyft told me once they like drivers to have 8.0 or later when I was reporting some issues.


Picked up a Galaxy Tab A for $100. Trying it in the next few days. Will post my thoughts.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SoFloDriver said:


> Picked up a Galaxy Tab A for $100. Trying it in the next few days. Will post my thoughts.


 Tab A is good and just got an update to Nougat. Not the latest but should future proof the device for another year or 2.


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

Been working great so far although i am only using it for Lyft. I tried grabbing Mystro but it says my trial is expired?? Oh well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

SoFloDriver said:


> Been working great so far although i am only using it for Lyft. I tried grabbing Mystro but it says my trial is expired?? Oh well. Thanks for the help!


SoFloDriver, would recommend trying QRAD. Pros/Cons listed earlier in this thread, so I won't repeat it.


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> SoFloDriver, would recommend trying QRAD. Pros/Cons listed earlier in this thread, so I won't repeat it.


Thanks...I'll give it a shot but I did pay for Mystro and got a new cell tablet. Been almost flawless for a few weeks.


----------

